# Running FreeBSD on Cisco UCS C200 M2



## Quip (Apr 18, 2012)

I would like to know if somebody is running or were testing *FreeBSD* on Cisco UCS C200 M2 http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps10891/
Are there any know problems installing FreeBSD on this server with just a basic onboard HDD controler  (without optional LSI card). And what about the NIC drivers?

We are planning to buy new servers and these Cisco machines seem to be a good candidate. But I can't test it before buy.


----------



## throAU (Apr 19, 2012)

I have some C200M2 series blades and a chassis on order at the moment, if I get a chance I'll try FreeBSD out on one of them (they're to go into our vSphere cluster), but this is likely 4-6 weeks off.


----------



## todor (May 10, 2012)

I have a few B-series blades with M81KR virtual interface card. The VIC is not supported on FreeBSD.


----------

